# Warning:  Don't Buy an Instant Pot Electric Pressure Cooker.



## MikeK

The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.  

I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).  

I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.  

Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!


----------



## Kat

Not a Prime member?? If you are and buy Prime they cover all costs. I love that. I use them a lot.

Sorry about the pressure cooker.


----------



## Sunni Man

I've been an Amazon Prime member since day one.

Well worth the annual fee, in both saving shipping costs and 2 day shipping.  ....


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!



Maybe fix it then?  What's wrong widdit?

My electric instant water heater just quit working, apparently the switch.  But it was only four bucks.


----------



## koshergrl

I love Amazon Prime!

And you get all sorts of free movies.


----------



## pismoe

just buy a normal pressure cooker put it on the gas or electric stove and you are good .


----------



## Kat

I love Prime too! And I have a Fire as well, so I get all kinds of freebies to watch. BUT, most of all is the bit you pay annually is made up for in no time. Free shipping is awesome!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!




sell it to a radical muslim extremist?


----------



## HaShev

MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!



 If an item is defective, seller pays all shipping costs.  You can ask the seller to send a prepaid label to assure you are not stiffed with shipping if you don't trust reimbursement.   
Amazon has had a lot of trouble all companies have when they get to big to manage, a lot of it can be prevented by better system and protocol and management or taking sound advice listening to their customers and sellers concerns. 
Techniques makes a good and inexpensive pressure cooker if you don't need easy preset food buttons.


----------



## MikeK

Pogo said:


> Maybe fix it then?  What's wrong widdit?
> 
> My electric instant water heater just quit working, apparently the switch.  But it was only four bucks.


This repair will require a specially machined part -- a pressure valve.


----------



## MikeK

pismoe said:


> just buy a normal pressure cooker put it on the gas or electric stove and you are good .


No fun.  The Instant Pot seemed to be an interesting gadget and the one time that it worked it proved to be.  

It appears to me the problem is the pressure valve consists of two parts both of which require a precise fit.  Inasmuch as the parts are mass-produced it is inevitable that a percentage of them will be off by a few mms, which is all it will take for a malfunction.  Based on the reviews I've read, most of which are positive, all the malfunctions are failure to seal pressure.


----------



## HaShev

MikeK said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe fix it then?  What's wrong widdit?
> 
> My electric instant water heater just quit working, apparently the switch.  But it was only four bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> This repair will require a specially machined part -- a pressure valve.
Click to expand...

Email 
Seller(they keep it on record which helps any dispute), they might know a solution if it's a known problem or user mistake or perhaps they'll send you just the lid with valve attached and give you a label to send 
your faulty lid back.  Cheaper and easier for both the seller & you.


----------



## Kat

HaShev said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe fix it then?  What's wrong widdit?
> 
> My electric instant water heater just quit working, apparently the switch.  But it was only four bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> This repair will require a specially machined part -- a pressure valve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Email
> Seller(they keep it on record which helps any dispute), they might know a solution if it's a known problem or user mistake or perhaps they'll send you just the lid with valve attached and give you a label to send
> your faulty lid back.  Cheaper and easier for both the seller & you.
Click to expand...




That is a good idea. You can get to the email by going into your Orders. I have done that in the past and things were always resolved to my satisfaction.


----------



## ChrisL

It doesn't really cost them that much to ship things anyways.  It's a big scam.


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!


They make great IEDs


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> They make great IEDs


Not this type.


----------



## Syriusly

MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!


Did you do some research on electric pressure cookers before you ordered it?

It might be that all of them are bad- or it might be you got the only bad one- there really isn't anyway for you to know without doing research.

Meanwhile- here is the link to the company's return policy
Warranty Information


----------



## MikeK

Syriusly said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do some research on electric pressure cookers before you ordered it?
> 
> It might be that all of them are bad- or it might be you got the only bad one- there really isn't anyway for you to know without doing research.
> 
> Meanwhile- here is the link to the company's return policy
> Warranty Information
Click to expand...

As mentioned above, I bought this item from _Amazon,_ not directly from the manufacturer, _Instant Pot._

When I attempted to contact _Amazon_ their website presents *only* the option to return the item -- which weighs about 30 pounds.  So, let's suppose I ordered this thing from _Amazon_ rather than picking it up from the local _Best Buy_ because I am physically compromised and doing that would be a hardship -- as would lugging a big heavy box to the Post Office, standing on line with it, and paying about half the purchase price to return a defective product.  Would you say there is something wrong with that?  I would expect that from some fly-by-night outfit that couldn't care less about customer relations but I would not expect it from _Amazon_, which is why I bought it from _Amazon._

About eight years ago I bought a generator from _Amazon._  I was not at home when it was delivered and _dumped_ on my doorstep.  The shipping carton and one of its wood braces was demolished from rough handling.  If I were at home when it arrived I would not have accepted it.  There was visible damage to the generator inside the torn carton.  I don't recall exactly how but when I contacted _Amazon_ and explained the problem the Customer Service rep said he would arrange a pick-up order.

About a half-hour later I received a call from a woman at _Amazon_ who said there would be no need to pick up the damaged generator, so I should just dispose of it and I had the option of a replacement or a full refund.  _Wow!_  I was impressed.  I didn't want to risk having another damaged generator delivered so I opted for the refund -- and got it.  That was _Amazon_ eight years ago.  Today's option is "return it" with no "contact us" access to raise hell.

It seems _Amazon_ is trimming it's rough edges and customer satisfaction is no longer a priority.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!



  Two words....Prime Member.


----------



## MikeK

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words....Prime Member.
Click to expand...

Two more words -- Fuck _Amazon_!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MikeK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words....Prime Member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two more words -- Fuck _Amazon_!
Click to expand...


  The majority of my purchases have been positive through Amazon.
  And when there was a problem they jumped right on it.
Hell,I bet I spend 300 bucks a month with very few issues.


----------



## HaShev

If someone has to pay a fee (prime membership)to get normal functioning customer service, that can be considered extortion.  Reeks of the ole racketeering business.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HaShev said:


> If someone has to pay a fee (prime membership)to get normal functioning customer service, that can be considered extortion.  Reeks of the ole racketeering business.



  Prime isnt for everyone.
I do it mainly for the free books and the next day shipping...as in on your doorstep the next day.


----------



## HaShev

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words....Prime Member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two more words -- Fuck _Amazon_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of my purchases have been positive through Amazon.
> And when there was a problem they jumped right on it.
> Hell,I bet I spend 300 bucks a month with very few issues.
Click to expand...

Quoting a line from “How I Met Your Mother”.
In my best Robin Scherbatsky voice:
   "Nobody asked you Patrice!"
The rest of us are noticing a huge trend spiralling downward as they are to big to get involved with their customers to prevent loopholes for sellers to take advantage of the customer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HaShev said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words....Prime Member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two more words -- Fuck _Amazon_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of my purchases have been positive through Amazon.
> And when there was a problem they jumped right on it.
> Hell,I bet I spend 300 bucks a month with very few issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting a line from “How I Met Your Mother”.
> In my best Robin Scherbatsky voice:
> "Nobody asked you Patrice!"
> The rest of us are noticing a huge trend spiralling downward as they are to big to get involved with their customers to prevent loopholes for sellers to take advantage of the customer.
Click to expand...


 When it happens to me I'll jump on board.


----------



## MikeK

HaShev said:


> If someone has to pay a fee (prime membership)to get normal functioning customer service, that can be considered extortion.  Reeks of the ole racketeering business.


Exactly.


----------



## Papageorgio

I bought a 220 lbs pellet grill the grill quit igniting. I called Amazon,  two minutes into my call, he had a new one shipping to me and sending someone out to box up the old grill and take it away. No issues here. I'm not a Prime Member.


----------



## depotoo

Amazon customer service.   
866-216-1072




MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!


----------



## MikeK

HereWeGoAgain said:


> he majority of my purchases have been positive through Amazon.
> 
> And when there was a problem they jumped right on it.
> Hell,I bet I spend 300 bucks a month with very few issues.


I described my very positive experience with _Amazon_ in an earlier message regarding a damaged generator.  They resolved that situation in an admirably considerate manner, which is precisely why I decided to order the Instant Pot.  I would not have assumed the risk otherwise.  But it appears the customer satisfaction policy which _Amazon_ built its success upon is no longer _convenient_ for them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MikeK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> he majority of my purchases have been positive through Amazon.
> 
> And when there was a problem they jumped right on it.
> Hell,I bet I spend 300 bucks a month with very few issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I described my very positive experience with _Amazon_ in an earlier message regarding a damaged generator.  They resolved that situation in an admirably considerate manner, which is precisely why I decided to order the Instant Pot.  I would not have assumed the risk otherwise.  But it appears the customer satisfaction policy which _Amazon_ built its success upon is no longer _convenient_ for them.
Click to expand...


  Like I said.
If I start to experience bad service I'll shut down my account in an instant.
   It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## ChrisL

Lots of knock offs, cheap products, and items that are expired, etc., on Amazon.  Buyer beware.


----------



## miketx

MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!


Start the return and see if they offer to let you print out a call tag. You may not have to pay.


----------



## MikeK

depotoo said:


> Amazon customer service.
> 866-216-1072


Thanks.

How did you get that number?  All I could find when I attempted to report my problem was advice to return the item.  No "contact us" option.


----------



## depotoo

Through sleuthing....   And it is usually listed on your bank charge statement.





MikeK said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon customer service.
> 866-216-1072
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> How did you get that number?  All I could find when I attempted to report my problem was advice to return the item.  No "contact us" option.
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeK

depotoo said:


> Through sleuthing....   And it is usually listed on your bank charge statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon customer service.
> 866-216-1072
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> How did you get that number?  All I could find when I attempted to report my problem was advice to return the item.  No "contact us" option.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks again. 

The fact that you had to do some digging to find that number speaks for itself.  I'll call it tomorrow but I expect I will be on hold for half an hour and will end up talking to someone in Bangladesh who deals only with credit card issues and will tell me in barely comprehensible English to return the item.

We'll see.


----------



## depotoo

Hopefully it goes better than we both think it will!  


MikeK said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Through sleuthing....   And it is usually listed on your bank charge statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon customer service.
> 866-216-1072
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> How did you get that number?  All I could find when I attempted to report my problem was advice to return the item.  No "contact us" option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> The fact that you had to do some digging to find that number speaks for itself.  I'll call it tomorrow but I expect I will be on hold for half an hour and will end up talking to someone in Bangladesh who deals only with credit card issues and will tell me in barely comprehensible English to return the item.
> 
> We'll see.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

I'm not getting why you don't just have them send a new valve?


----------



## Kat

HaShev said:


> If someone has to pay a fee (prime membership)to get normal functioning customer service, that can be considered extortion.  Reeks of the ole racketeering business.




Agreed. But that is not what Amazon Prime does at all. The free shipping comes along with many other perks, but free shipping alone pays for itself in no time.
There are very few, if any , places that offer free shipping...............free 2 day shipping to boot. They stand behind all they do or sell.


----------



## ChrisL

They sell salon professional products on Amazon too, which they are not supposed to do.  They can be fined because those products are "salon exclusive" products.  So, a lot of times a salon will go out of business, and they will hang onto their merchandise until the lot numbers expire, and then they will sell it on Amazon or other such online sites, or even to Supermarkets, Walmarts, etc.  So, if you see salon exclusive products in these places, look out!  They are probably expired or something is not right.


----------



## ChrisL

These types of products are only guaranteed by the manufacturer if they are sold in "exclusive" salons.  They get to pick and choose who sells their products, and Amazon isn't one of them!


----------



## Kat

What kind of products are you referring to? Any example?


----------



## MikeK

Kat said:


> Agreed. But that is not what Amazon Prime does at all. The free shipping comes along with many other perks, but free shipping alone pays for itself in no time.
> There are very few, if any , places that offer free shipping...............free 2 day shipping to boot. They stand behind all they do or sell.


First, just about anything you buy from Amazon for more than $35 is shipped free.  The _Instant Pot_ I'm complaining about was shipped free.

Amazon Prime costs $99 a year.  So how do you benefit unless you buy a lot of things from them each of which costs less than $35?

I don't buy that much from Amazon.  Just about everything I do buy from them costs more than $35.  So what do I need with Prime? 

And if being a Prime member means I would be treated better by Amazon, then Amazon will never hear from me again.  So who is the loser?

And what other "perks" are you talking about?


----------



## Kat

MikeK said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. But that is not what Amazon Prime does at all. The free shipping comes along with many other perks, but free shipping alone pays for itself in no time.
> There are very few, if any , places that offer free shipping...............free 2 day shipping to boot. They stand behind all they do or sell.
> 
> 
> 
> First, just about anything you buy from Amazon for more than $35 is shipped free.  The _Instant Pot_ I'm complaining about was shipped free.
> 
> Amazon Prime costs $99 a year.  So how do you benefit unless you buy a lot of things from them each of which costs less than $35?
> 
> I don't buy that much from Amazon.  Just about everything I do buy from them costs more than $35.  So what do I need with Prime?
> 
> And if being a Prime member means I would be treated better by Amazon, then Amazon will never hear from me again.  So who is the loser?
Click to expand...



??? I never said you were a loser. I don't think you are.

ALL of my Prime items that I order weekly (almost)are shipped free, and are free returns.

I get that Prime is not for you. I happen to love it.

I hope you get satisfaction from your purchase. (the return)


----------



## Zoom-boing

MikeK said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They make great IEDs
> 
> 
> 
> Not this type.
Click to expand...


Well not with that attitude it won't!


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> What kind of products are you referring to? Any example?



Paul Mitchell, Sebastian, Tigi/Bedhead, Redken, Moroccanoil, some styling tools, anything that is a salon exclusive product.  None of that is going to be guaranteed by the manufacturer unless you buy them from exclusive salons.


----------



## Iceweasel

MikeK said:


> And if being a Prime member means I would be treated better by Amazon, then Amazon will never hear from me again.  So who is the loser?


Good God man, grow a sack. The first course of action with anyone is to contact the supplier, not the shipper. You should have just had them send you a new pressure valve instead of creating a bunch of drama.


----------



## Syriusly

MikeK said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do some research on electric pressure cookers before you ordered it?
> 
> It might be that all of them are bad- or it might be you got the only bad one- there really isn't anyway for you to know without doing research.
> 
> Meanwhile- here is the link to the company's return policy
> Warranty Information
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As mentioned above, I bought this item from _Amazon,_ not directly from the manufacturer, _Instant Pot._
Click to expand...


I tried to lead a horse to water, but I couldn't make you drink.....


----------



## HaShev

Here's a useful resource to save to your bookmarks:  When you come across new sellers with very little to no feedback always check their names here first:
Scam Sellers - Uncovering Fraudulent Amazon Marketplace Sellers
People tell you never trust new sellers, but I found great quality service and pricing through such and yet bait & switch or bad experiences with long time volume sellers with good feedbacks.  To get their first feedbacks and profile started they might lower their price, so you can't go by the to good to be true deal type logic.
If in doubt check the web site and email the seller questions to see if you get quick replies in proper english  *L*.


----------



## yiostheoy

MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!


I don't buy from Amazon.

I don't buy appliances online.

I go to Target.

I don't want an electric pressure cooker.  Too dangerous.

I like stove top pressure cookers.

They are great for cooking artichokes.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sunni Man said:


> I've been an Amazon Prime member since day one.
> 
> Well worth the annual fee, in both saving shipping costs and 2 day shipping.  ....


Agreed, not to mention Amazon Prime Video with many downloadable options.


----------



## Divine Wind

Kat said:


> Not a Prime member?? If you are and buy Prime they cover all costs. I love that. I use them a lot.
> 
> Sorry about the pressure cooker.


Agreed.  I've bought several items from Amazon.  Great time saver, great cost saver and great return policy.  I don't understand the OP's mention of costing postage since, all those items which aren't covered by Amazon itself have been covered by the distributor upon return of the item.   

FWIW, I've only returned one item out of dozens (I don't know the exact count).  Also, I do have the Instant Pot and have used it a few times.  No problems so far.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MikeK said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. But that is not what Amazon Prime does at all. The free shipping comes along with many other perks, but free shipping alone pays for itself in no time.
> There are very few, if any , places that offer free shipping...............free 2 day shipping to boot. They stand behind all they do or sell.
> 
> 
> 
> First, just about anything you buy from Amazon for more than $35 is shipped free.  The _Instant Pot_ I'm complaining about was shipped free.
> 
> Amazon Prime costs $99 a year.  So how do you benefit unless you buy a lot of things from them each of which costs less than $35?
> 
> I don't buy that much from Amazon.  Just about everything I do buy from them costs more than $35.  So what do I need with Prime?
> 
> And if being a Prime member means I would be treated better by Amazon, then Amazon will never hear from me again.  So who is the loser?
> 
> And what other "perks" are you talking about?
Click to expand...


  Books.


----------



## Divine Wind

MikeK said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. But that is not what Amazon Prime does at all. The free shipping comes along with many other perks, but free shipping alone pays for itself in no time.
> There are very few, if any , places that offer free shipping...............free 2 day shipping to boot. They stand behind all they do or sell.
> 
> 
> 
> First, just about anything you buy from Amazon for more than $35 is shipped free.  The _Instant Pot_ I'm complaining about was shipped free.
> 
> Amazon Prime costs $99 a year.  So how do you benefit unless you buy a lot of things from them each of which costs less than $35?
> 
> I don't buy that much from Amazon.  Just about everything I do buy from them costs more than $35.  So what do I need with Prime?
> 
> And if being a Prime member means I would be treated better by Amazon, then Amazon will never hear from me again.  So who is the loser?
> 
> And what other "perks" are you talking about?
Click to expand...

I save a lot of money on smaller items too such as the time and expense of driving out to Fry's Electronics to purchase blank CDs, a camera, MP3 player, etc.  Unlike Fry's, Amazon also offers used and refurbished.  

Amazon Prime video alone is worth $8/month.  There's $96 alone.  As a frequent flyer, I often download movies and TV series to watch either in flight or on the road in places with slow WiFi.


----------



## Dalia

MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!


Hello, I buy on Ebay and I had a problem with a Bosch fryer it did not close completely and I when cooked my fries the oil burst everywhere.
Now I prefer to cook my fries in an oil-free fryer although I must admit that the taste is far from being the same.


----------



## MikeK

Divine.Wind said:


> Agreed.  I've bought several items from Amazon.  Great time saver, great cost saver and great return policy.  I don't understand the OP's mention of costing postage since, all those items which aren't covered by Amazon itself have been covered by the distributor upon return of the item.
> 
> FWIW, I've only returned one item out of dozens (I don't know the exact count).  Also, I do have the Instant Pot and have used it a few times.  No problems so far.


You are right and I was wrong.  Very wrong.

I must revise my complaint against Amazon.  The fault is mine for being unable to pick my way through the website to find the appropriate return option.  

My granddaughter walked me to it and the result was Amazon issued a UPS pickup order.  All I had to do was repack the defective item.  UPS came next day with a label, stuck it on the box and took it away.  Amazon issued a refund to my credit card two days later.

Amazon is the best and I beg forgiveness for my incompetence.


----------



## HaShev

To make air fries better you need an oil sprayer to spritz a little bit of oil, and if that oil is reused fry oil all the better.
When I don't want to use my fryer for a small amount of food and decide to bake my fries, I use the few times filtered oil that has the fry flavor and put that in an oil spray bottle & spritz coat my fries and use a hallogen multi use oven on toast setting.


----------



## MikeK

MikeK said:


> The Instant Pot electric pressure cooker is probably a wonderful kitchen appliance -- if it works.  I just got one and it worked very nicely -- twice.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.  When I tried to contact Amazon about it the robot website maze presents me with one choice -- return it.  This thing weighs about 35 pounds and it comes in a BIG box.  The cost to ship it back to Amazon would be half as much as the purchase price ($100).
> 
> I want Amazon to do an even exchange via UPS pick-up & delivery.  But there is no way to ask Amazon to do that because their website offers one option -- return it.
> 
> Bottom line:  Instant Pot is a risky buy.  And Amazon sucks!


I need to revise this complaint.  I was wrong.  The fault is mine because I was unable to pick my way to the proper choice on the Amazon website.  

When I was shown the proper choice Amazon picked up the defective item at no cost to me and promptly issued a refund.  So I must apologize to Amazon.

But my comments about the Instant Pot remain the same.  I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Divine Wind

MikeK said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I've bought several items from Amazon.  Great time saver, great cost saver and great return policy.  I don't understand the OP's mention of costing postage since, all those items which aren't covered by Amazon itself have been covered by the distributor upon return of the item.
> 
> FWIW, I've only returned one item out of dozens (I don't know the exact count).  Also, I do have the Instant Pot and have used it a few times.  No problems so far.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and I was wrong.  Very wrong.
> 
> I must revise my complaint against Amazon.  The fault is mine for being unable to pick my way through the website to find the appropriate return option.
> 
> My granddaughter walked me to it and the result was Amazon issued a UPS pickup order.  All I had to do was repack the defective item.  UPS came next day with a label, stuck it on the box and took it away.  Amazon issued a refund to my credit card two days later.
> 
> Amazon is the best and I beg forgiveness for my incompetence.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the honest _mea culpa_.  Rare on this forum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still love my Instant Pot.  Still learning to use it, but so far every meal has been delicious.

Last week I took a whole, solid frozen chicken and in four hours the meat was falling off the bone.


----------



## MikeK

Divine.Wind said:


> Thank you for the honest _mea culpa_.  Rare on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still love my Instant Pot.  Still learning to use it, but so far every meal has been delicious.
> 
> Last week I took a whole, solid frozen chicken and in four hours the meat was falling off the bone.


When the Instant Pot arrived I performed the water test and the pot worked perfectly.  Next day I did a pot roast in it and, again, the pot worked perfectly.

Few days later I started a beef stew and the pot would not seal and start pressure.  I tried everything: I even took apart the sealing lock to be sure it was clean.  The thing just wouldn't seal and I had to finish up the stew in the oven.

I've found a few other complaints on YouTube about the Instant Pot failing to reach pressure and I notice the sealing lock just doesn't _feel_ right.  It's very loose and doesn't engage with a locking feel.  It just flips loosely from the _Sealing_ to the steam _Release_ positions.  So that appears to be the _Achilles Heel_ of what otherwise seems to be a really nice appliance.

Because a few of the similar complaints I found on YouTube say this problem appeared after the pot had been used numerous times, some three or four times, and a few after several months of continuous use.  Were it not for this apparently consistent defect I would order a replacement but because of my experience and what I've learned about it I just wouldn't trust it again.  I wouldn't want to take the time and trouble to prepare something while wondering if the pot is going to seal or not.

So thanks for your comments.  I sincerely hope your Instant Pot never fails you.  It really is an impressive appliance and I wish I didn't have the problem with it.


----------



## Divine Wind

The little valve for maintaining or venting pressure does seem loose, but it works fine for me.


----------



## MikeK

Divine.Wind said:


> The little valve for maintaining or venting pressure does seem loose, but it works fine for me.


I'm glad -- and I hope it continues to work forever.  Because the Instant Pot is a great appliance when it does work.


----------



## koshergrl

I love me some amazon. I ordered a couple of nice camping cots a couple yrs ago. I recd text notification when they were delivered, at two pm on a beautiful Wednesday. I arrived at my house ten minutes later to find a mangled shipping box, obviously opened then taped closed again with shipping tape, empty except for shipping peanuts. There were no shipping peanuts in my porch which is open, facing the street in full view of all my neighbors, all of which were home. I called UPS and they called the driver who said "well it was heavy when I left it" which outer him....if anybody had removed the cots and taped up the box on my porch, then cleaned up peanuts...well it didn't happen. I called amazon, they refunded immediately.


----------



## Iceweasel

Divine.Wind said:


> The little valve for maintaining or venting pressure does seem loose, but it works fine for me.


Probably supposed to be that way to prevent pressure from building up too high.


----------



## Moonglow

Iceweasel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little valve for maintaining or venting pressure does seem loose, but it works fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably supposed to be that way to prevent pressure from building up too high.
Click to expand...

It is...I had Grandma's old pressure cooker for canning, it had a pressure gauge on it...


----------



## strollingbones

always debbie downer.....that free shipping is bullshit.....i am cheap and many time i find the same product with free 2 day shipping much cheaper from other sites...i always use a program called "honey" that will see out codes and discount options for you....when you go to check out...free movies are nice...but they charge out the ass for tv programs...

how did you pay for the defective cooker miketx


----------



## Dalia

HaShev said:


> To make air fries better you need an oil sprayer to spritz a little bit of oil, and if that oil is reused fry oil all the better.
> When I don't want to use my fryer for a small amount of food and decide to bake my fries, I use the few times filtered oil that has the fry flavor and put that in an oil spray bottle & spritz coat my fries and use a hallogen multi use oven on toast setting.


Thank you, succeed in the fries with the same taste that one of a fries stand the oil-free fryer is far from the account


----------



## Iceweasel

Dalia said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make air fries better you need an oil sprayer to spritz a little bit of oil, and if that oil is reused fry oil all the better.
> When I don't want to use my fryer for a small amount of food and decide to bake my fries, I use the few times filtered oil that has the fry flavor and put that in an oil spray bottle & spritz coat my fries and use a hallogen multi use oven on toast setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, succeed in the fries with the same taste that one of a fries stand the oil-free fryer is far from the account
Click to expand...

And remember, they're called Freedom Fries.


----------



## Dalia

Iceweasel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make air fries better you need an oil sprayer to spritz a little bit of oil, and if that oil is reused fry oil all the better.
> When I don't want to use my fryer for a small amount of food and decide to bake my fries, I use the few times filtered oil that has the fry flavor and put that in an oil spray bottle & spritz coat my fries and use a hallogen multi use oven on toast setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, succeed in the fries with the same taste that one of a fries stand the oil-free fryer is far from the account
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And remember, they're called Freedom Fries.
Click to expand...



Yes it start with the Speech by Villepin at the UN against the war in Iraq
In French only

Freedom fries - Wikipedia


----------

